# Auflösung in Spielen unter Windows 10 lässt sich nicht mehr ändern



## DanielUrban (18. August 2020)

Ich schreibe hier zum ersten Mal ein Thema, weil ich im kompletten Internet leider keine Lösung gefunden habe.
Zu meinem System:
Windows 10 1909 mit allen Updates an einem Samsung 4k Fernseher mit NVidia 1050ti Grafikkarte in 4k Auflösung.
Seit kurzem Habe ich leider keine Möglichkeit mehr in all meinen Spielen die Auflösung zu verändern. Wenn man beispielsweise bei Forza Horizon 3 oder 4 oder F1 2018 in die Grafikeinstellungen geht, wird dort keine einzige auswählbare Auflösung angezeigt. F1 2018 möchte nun in 4k gespielt werden, was natürlich ruckelt. Nun habe ich bereits den Grafiktreiber deinstalliert und eine frühere Version probiert und auch Directx neu installiert. Des weiteren habe ich die 1050 ti raus genommen und die onboard AMD Grafik verwendet. Das Ergebnis ist aber immer das gleiche. Bei der Auswahl in den Grafikmenüs werden keine Auflösungen angezeigt. Das war bei Windows 10 1903 (wo es aber schon mal funktioniert hat) und auch nach dem Update auf 1909 auch wieder so.
Hat jemand irgend einen Hinweis,woran das liegt, dass die verfügbaren Auflösungen fehlen? Ich möchte Windows ungern neu installieren müssen, da doch sehr viele Anwendungen installiert sind.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## HardlineAMD (19. August 2020)

Seit kurzem ist seit wann? Das grenzt schonmal die Fehlerquelle ein. Irgendwas installiert?


----------



## NatokWa (19. August 2020)

Wird der Fernseher denn überhaupt richtig erkannt ? Welche Auflösungseinstellungen hast du im Treiber verfügbar ?


----------



## DanielUrban (19. August 2020)

Ja, sowohl mit dem NVidia als auch mit dem AMD Treiber für die Onboard lässt sich alles richtig einst llen. Der Fernseher wird erkannt und es läuft alles auf 3840x2160 bei 60 Hz, also 4k. Ich kann hier auch sämtliche Auflösungen wählen, nur eben in den Spielen nicht. 
Ich hätte längere Zeit nichts gespielt, nutze den Rechner noch als Mediacenter mit KODi, als ich jetzt mal wieder besagte spiele spielen wollte, ist mir das aufgefallen. &#55358;&#56596;&#55357;&#56850;

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Bandicoot (19. August 2020)

Ist die Auflösung beim TV nicht auch fixiert, normal kann man die nicht ändern. Einzig overscan undetscan kannst du anpassen.


----------



## NatokWa (19. August 2020)

QUatsch .... ich kann meinen 4K Fernseher auch mit allen möglichen Formaten zu ballern, der nimmt alles und rechnet das um. Sonst könntest auch keine PS4 (nicht Pro) oder XBox One anschließen ..... die geben schließlich auch nur 1080p raus egal was dran hängt.


----------



## pigell (8. November 2021)

DanielUrban schrieb:


> Ja, sowohl mit dem NVidia als auch mit dem AMD Treiber für die Onboard lässt sich alles richtig einst llen. Der Fernseher wird erkannt und es läuft alles auf 3840x2160 bei 60 Hz, also 4k. Ich kann hier auch sämtliche Auflösungen wählen, nur eben in den Spielen nicht.
> Ich hätte längere Zeit nichts gespielt, nutze den Rechner noch als Mediacenter mit KODi, als ich jetzt mal wieder besagte spiele spielen wollte, ist mir das aufgefallen. &#55358;&#56596;&#55357;&#56850;
> 
> Gruß Daniel


Hallo Daniel
Ich habe das selbe Problem, Ich kann auch alle Auflösungen schalten, aber in keinem Spiel habe ich die möglichkeit diese zu ändern, alle sind in den Konfigurationsmenües ausgegraut und nicht veränderbar.
Egal ob PCars, Witcher3, RDR2, Wreckfest, Exodus, oder alle AC Games und alle die ich sonst noch habe. bei allen funktioniert die Konfiguration der Auflösung nicht.


----------

